# Suche Freund zum werben für Blackmoore



## Mimers (4. Februar 2014)

Suche für die Freunde werben Aktion jemanden der gerne geworben werden möchte. Über weitere Leistungen kann man dann ja reden(bezüglich Spielzeit und InGameKram). Das einzige was ich mir wünsche ist, dass wir zusammen auf Blackmoore auf der Horde Seite ein paar Chars gemeinsam leveln.

Wenn du Interesse hast, dann melde dich doch einfach via BattleTag (Mimers#2833) oder WhatsApp (017655178047) bei mir.


----------

